# CAAD 10 Weight



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am wondering what the Cannondale CAAD 10 weighs? I am looking at getting this with the 105 group in 52 cm Women's frame for my wife. I got her a carbon bike but it doesn't fit her exactly that well so we are going to get her a new one but she wants one that weighs the same or less... of course.

So....

What does a Cannondale CAAD 10 w/ 105 in 52cm weigh? 

Thanks!


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Cannondale CAAD 10 105 review - BikeRadar

the table on the right...

8.47 kg


----------

